# I don't know where to go next :S Composing



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey I need some help with a composing concerto in Aminor my teacher set me. I don't know where to start to be honest. I've managed to scrape together the start of the piece but it soon falls apart. I have no idea how to 'fill' the piece up. I have lots of ideas but I fit them all together.

The piece is Baroque in style.

Thanks!


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Faq-2


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

A typical Baroque piece didn't form haphazardly. It sounds like you developed your piece measure by measure, starting from the beginning. I suggest you take a step back and look at the overall structure you're trying to emulate. It might help to use an existing Baroque piece as a model, and analyze which parts of your piece correspond with which parts in the piece you're modeling. 

Also, what is your goal? Is it to write masterpiece, satisfy the assignment, get a good grade, get positive reinforcement from your teacher? Whatever your goal is, you have to follow specific rules and guidelines to accomplish -- and if your goal is to create a Baroque composition, I suggest you incorporate Baroque rules, e.g. planning for your harmonies, themes (do you want to use just one theme, or two themes, and if two, are they contrasting themes?), etc.. Also think of how long you want your piece to be. I think anywhere between three and five minutes is reasonable for a baroque piece, e.g. a movement in a Handel Concerto Grosso.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

mleghorn said:


> A typical Baroque piece didn't form haphazardly. It sounds like you developed your piece measure by measure, starting from the beginning. I suggest you take a step back and look at the overall structure you're trying to emulate. It might help to use an existing Baroque piece as a model, and analyze which parts of your piece correspond with which parts in the piece you're modeling.
> 
> Also, what is your goal? Is it to write masterpiece, satisfy the assignment, get a good grade, get positive reinforcement from your teacher? Whatever your goal is, you have to follow specific rules and guidelines to accomplish -- and if your goal is to create a Baroque composition, I suggest you incorporate Baroque rules, e.g. planning for your harmonies, themes (do you want to use just one theme, or two themes, and if two, are they contrasting themes?), etc.. Also think of how long you want your piece to be. I think anywhere between three and five minutes is reasonable for a baroque piece, e.g. a movement in a Handel Concerto Grosso.




__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Faq-2

I can't do it. It sounds terrible and fragmented... Lot's of ideas all over the place...I guess I will fail 

And that horrible converter makes it sound even more terrible.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

The 'lots of ideas all over the place' is a problem of every bright mind. The skill lies in forming a cohesive whole. Find the idea you like the most and play with it to your heart's content. Then, and only then, use the rules to create your masterpiece. Creativity plus rules equals pleasing.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

Davincii said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Faq-2
> 
> It sounds terrible and fragmented... Lot's of ideas all over the place...I guess I will fail
> ...


 can't do it. It sounds terrible and fragmented... Lot's of ideas all over the place...I guess I will fail 

And that horrible converter makes it sound even more terrible....

I have another piece but it that too doesn't sound appealing. It's not a concerto, it's 'supposed' to be a religious piece of music to do with the devil. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fhfusdhkdbdagbdk

Or B major piece


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fb-major-midaa


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

mleghorn said:


> A typical Baroque piece didn't form haphazardly. It sounds like you developed your piece measure by measure, starting from the beginning. I suggest you take a step back and look at the overall structure you're trying to emulate. It might help to use an existing Baroque piece as a model, and analyze which parts of your piece correspond with which parts in the piece you're modeling.
> 
> Also, what is your goal? Is it to write masterpiece, satisfy the assignment, get a good grade, get positive reinforcement from your teacher? Whatever your goal is, you have to follow specific rules and guidelines to accomplish -- and if your goal is to create a Baroque composition, I suggest you incorporate Baroque rules, e.g. planning for your harmonies, themes (do you want to use just one theme, or two themes, and if two, are they contrasting themes?), etc.. Also think of how long you want your piece to be. I think anywhere between three and five minutes is reasonable for a baroque piece, e.g. a movement in a Handel Concerto Grosso.


 can't do it. It sounds terrible and fragmented... Lot's of ideas all over the place...I guess I will fail 

And that horrible converter makes it sound even more terrible....

I have another piece but it that too doesn't sound appealing. It's not a concerto, it's 'supposed' to be a religious piece of music to do with the devil. 


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fhfusdhkdbdagbdk

Or B major piece


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fb-major-midaa


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I really like the "Hfusdhkdbdagbdk" piece. But you should use a better sound setup at your computer. Would make a great difference.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

repeat it with some variation. or randomly change the notes until it sound cool.


----------



## mleghorn (May 18, 2011)

Davincii said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Faq-2
> 
> I can't do it. It sounds terrible and fragmented... Lot's of ideas all over the place...I guess I will fail
> ...


I hate to see you give up! If it sounds terrible and fragmented to you, try to fix that. For most composers composing is a continuous process of refinement through experimenting, eliminating what doesn't work, and keeping the parts that do work. There's no rule that says you have to get it right the first time.

As far as the "horrible converter" goes, I'd suggest that doesn't matter much. If it's a good piece you can always go back later and render it with a better sound library. For me, a huge part of the composition process is breaking the problems down and dealing with them one at a time, and in the right order. Only experience can help you find the process that works for you.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I assume this assignment is for a class you are taking?
If so, I would recommend you go back and review your notes/reading material from the class and try to find specific information that may help you move forward. I know it is easy to get lost when dealing with abstract theoretical concepts out of context of a practical application. Now that you've had some experience with composing you may find some of that information more relevant.
If that still doesn't help, I'd recommend you go to the teacher and ask for help. Show him/her the work you've done so far. A competent teached won't want to see you fail and should point you in the right direction.


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

mleghorn said:


> I hate to see you give up! If it sounds terrible and fragmented to you, try to fix that. For most composers composing is a continuous process of refinement through experimenting, eliminating what doesn't work, and keeping the parts that do work. There's no rule that says you have to get it right the first time.
> 
> As far as the "horrible converter" goes, I'd suggest that doesn't matter much. If it's a good piece you can always go back later and render it with a better sound library. For me, a huge part of the composition process is breaking the problems down and dealing with them one at a time, and in the right order. Only experience can help you find the process that works for you.


I worked on it a little today and this version is a lot cleaner than the first although I have one problem.

I can't seem to merge the first half of what I've done to the second half. The first part is not as linear as the second part. The gap in the recording seperates the first and second half. I can't seem to unify both parts coherently to fit the context of the piece. Perhaps I shoudn't as they're quite different styles but still...?

Anyway, here's what I've done today :S Still not quite happy with it. Please can you give feedback on what I've done and how to improve sections if any.


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fo


----------



## Davincii (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperTonic said:


> I assume this assignment is for a class you are taking?
> If so, I would recommend you go back and review your notes/reading material from the class and try to find specific information that may help you move forward. I know it is easy to get lost when dealing with abstract theoretical concepts out of context of a practical application. Now that you've had some experience with composing you may find some of that information more relevant.
> If that still doesn't help, I'd recommend you go to the teacher and ask for help. Show him/her the work you've done so far. A competent teached won't want to see you fail and should point you in the right direction.


I worked on it a little today and this version is a lot cleaner than the first although I have one problem.

I can't seem to merge the first half of what I've done to the second half. The first part is not as linear as the second part. The gap in the recording seperates the first and second half. I can't seem to unify both parts coherently to fit the context of the piece. Perhaps I shoudn't as they're quite different styles but still...?

Anyway, here's what I've done today :S Still not quite happy with it. Please can you give feedback on what I've done and how to improve sections if any.


__
https://soundcloud.com/selenagomezlolx%2Fo


----------

